

Last Post Sends Emails and Letters to Loved Ones When You Die - villageidiot
http://www.centernetworks.com/last-post-letters-after-death

======
villageidiot
I think this is a brilliant idea in theory. In practice, the sticky part seems
to be how Last Post finds out about your death. I guess someone has to notify
them officially. Otherwise your relatives might be surprised when they open
their mailbox some day. And you would be rather embarrassed that they had
learned your parting thoughts before you wanted them to.

Could become a popular service among Wall Street types at the moment.

~~~
jacquesm
dead mans knob. Don't respond to x polls in a row and you're assumed to be
incapacitated or deceased.

Trains have a similar mechanism, hence the name, it is to avoid a train going
on to build an accident with a dead driver at the wheel.

I have a similar idea yet to be fleshed out revolving not around sending
messages after you're dead but to alert others there might be a problem. Say
you're travelling on your own between x and y, if you don't reach 'y' and
reset the timer then an alarm is generated.

For solo travellers, people living alone in remote areas that sort of thing.

~~~
villageidiot
Makes complete sense. I like your idea. You should do it.

